# [Q] Netflix And Wifi Tether To Xbox



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

How much data consumption does it take? Yesterday I was at 3 gigs and today I'm at 13 gigs is that bad I'm on verizons unlimited plan can I get in trouble for using so much?


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're on the unlimited plan you have nothing to worry about. You can use as much as you like and they can't do anything about it (except maybe throttle you but that's only i you use a crazy amount)


----------

